
Apple has blocked Clearview AI’s iPhone app for violating its rules - KFC_Manager
https://techcrunch.com/2020/02/28/apple-ban-clearview-iphone/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22453402](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22453402),
which is currently on the front page and seems to have the more original
source.

